# A smattering of cowl patterns



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

There has been a bit of chat on "ChitChat" recently about cowls. 
I started doing some to be disbursed through the food pantry near my house. As I have some light weight yarn for later in the year AND because I am easily bored I wanted to look up a few simple patterns. My search brought this up, I hadn't been on this site for a while and Admin has separated out the cowls from the scarves. Anyhoo...

http://tipnut.com/cowl-neck-warmer/


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks so much for posting these. They are addicting


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!
Very useful site!


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Connie W said:


> Thanks so much for posting these. They are addicting


Agree! NICE and also inspiring!!


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh my, so many cowls/neck warmers, so little time!!!! Thanks for posting.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

thanks so much...I am going to do the Eleanor Cowl in the round...I just love the lace pattern!!!!!!

Wow...that is a great selection of cowls!!!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh my, this is a great site! Thank you for sharing! It is a wonderful thing that you are doing in making cowls for your local food pantry!! God bless you for your generosity and kindness my dear~


----------



## Christiane (Mar 31, 2011)

Woohoo!!! Thank you ever so much!! I have a few skeins I purchased to make cowls or scarves. This is a great resource!! Happy New Year to all KPers.


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

Agree--terrific resource. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## niniw (Mar 17, 2012)

Great variety of cowls. Thank you for searching and sharing.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I was impressed, and some seem fine for springtime as well. 
I am pleased that I wasn't the only one to like them.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the link, some very nice ones there


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you soooo much! I love cowls!


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> There has been a bit of chat on "ChitChat" recently about cowls.
> I started doing some to be disbursed through the food pantry near my house. As I have some light weight yarn for later in the year AND because I am easily bored I wanted to look up a few simple patterns. My search brought this up, I hadn't been on this site for a while and Admin has separated out the cowls from the scarves. Anyhoo...
> 
> http://tipnut.com/cowl-neck-warmer/


Love this site. I've already picked out my next project. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow - what a great link - thanks for sharing


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

loved the Fresco one but what yarn would be light and airy without wool in it?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

This is the Mother Lode of Cowls!!! Thanks foor this link...love cowls.


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

What a great site tks for sharing. Will be checking this one often.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Great site! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

I have DEFINITELY bookmarked these patterns! Quite an impressive collection of cowls ~ many of which are so unique. My needles will be busy for a while. Thank you for this link!!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Great link..thank you!


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

I love tip nut. Thanks for the reminder. I miss it. 

Pzoe


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the link. Lots of nice cowls and a good variety of designs. :thumbup:


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Tip nut is an amazing resource for almost anything related to everyday living. Check it out when you just want to surf.

Pzoe


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

This is a great site, thank you! Found two patterns already, lol.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing. This seems to be the day for collecting cowl and neck warmer patterns. My project list is growing and growing for next Christmas!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you so much for this link. I am a convert to cowls - once upon a time, I would never dream of knitting any - made one for myself and now "hooked" (actually with knitting needles, as I can't crochet) now.


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks! An incredible variety. Will check back when I finish current cowl I'm knitting for granddaughter...Armonika Cowl...a free with purchase of yarn pattern...so I'm not able to share.


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks so very much for posting these patterns i just finished some stuff for the grandsons and was just going to look for cowl patterns, now i dont know which one to do first!!! Thanks again they are wonderful!


----------



## Adnileus (Apr 14, 2012)

I LOVE COWLS! They dress up plain sweaters as well as looking great with coats and jackets. Another big plus is no more lost scarves ( which eliminates tears and frantic searches). THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you for posting!!


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Thank you so much for the link.

Donna K


----------



## kpt (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. I used to get Tip Nut ali the time but don't recieve it any more. do you know why? I'm positive I didn't cancel my subscription.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

kpt said:


> Thanks for sharing. I used to get Tip Nut ali the time but don't recieve it any more. do you know why? I'm positive I didn't cancel my subscription.


I used to subscribe as well. I don't remember if I got bored or if maybe she did a purge. Have fun!


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

So many choices...Thanks for sharing
Lynn


----------

